# Looking at this 1998 528i, feedback please



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Wife wants a 5'er!
528i
Artic Silver
Automatic
Moonroof
Sports Package
New rubber (forgot brand)
Black leather interior
Rear passenger side airbags
81,000 miles, one owner (kinda high milege!)

Dealer is asking $24,000, I'm not willing to pay more than $21,900 but we've yet to negotiate.

Anyone own a 1998 528i? Feedback is welcomed!~


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Price too high...... 

Last 7 digits of VIN, please.....


At least it's got the radial styling 540 wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Wife wants a 5'er!
> 528i
> Artic Silver
> Automatic
> ...


That price is crazy. We have a '97 with ~75,000 miles that we are selling for far, far, far less than that. Heck, we've got 2000 models that are only a few thousand more than that price. :eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> At least it's got the radial styling 540 wheels! :thumbup:


But the 528i Sport Wheels were nicer! (albeit a :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: to clean)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Price too high......


Yep, I agree! I've already ditched the idea on the that silver 528i.

Found another from my original dealer 
2000 528iA
Jet black on Black leather
Steptronic
Zenon
Moonroof
Heated front seats
Premium Package (I believe that includes rain sensor, Mirror dim, onboard computer, leather interior)
41,000 miles
wbadm6341ygz02409 (I must have written it down wrong...invalid number, waiting for Rick to verify it via email)
My dealer says asking is $32000 (another LOL!) but I know he'll come down alot in that price.

(Here's your Cue Jon, look at your inventory and give me a quote on what you have, looking for 1998-2000 5 series 528 or 540's, moonroof is mandantory, you're only 2 hours away flight time  )

Sarafil, sorry, RI is just too darned far to fly>>Drive back


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*those are some high prices*

You'd probably get a better deal on a new 525 or 530. Is that "trunk money" still out there?

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bad VIN number... :-/

I'll check out our inventory Rip...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Sarafil, sorry, RI is just too darned far to fly>>Drive back


Hehe...

I certainly understand. I wasn't really looking to get you to buy a car from us, but I did want to offer my opinion and let you know that their price is too high.

Are these CPO vehicles? If that VIN you listed is actually the real thing and Jon isn't getting anything, something tells me it might be a Canadian import. There's a Honda dealer up in MA that always has a large inventory of pre-owned BMWs that they get from Canada, and we get stuck most of the time having to submit all the paperwork to BMWNA to get the warranty transferred over. I'd be careful and check what I was getting if I were you.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is the only CPO E39 we have at the moment...

:thumbup:

31K miles...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Bad VIN number... :-/
> 
> I'll check out our inventory Rip...


Yeah, I must have copied it down wrong, will get the right one.

Email me what you're asking for a price on that one you have to offer, Jon, please. I need an automatice though...is it auto?

[email protected]


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Rip, FWIW, I paid, including shipping $24k for my 99 540iAT with everything but NAV on it, last July. Had 85k miles on it. I think you'll see more E39s available when the E60 hits the showrooms, if you can be patient. Also, beware of the black one. Do you really want to take care of TWO black cars, and you WILL want to keep you wife's car looking beautiful. You're not getting any younger, y'know. Other than that, she's gonna love the 5er, you too!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You're right, Rip.

It's a manual.....

Ooops.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> Rip, FWIW, I paid, including shipping $24k for my 99 540iAT with everything but NAV on it, last July. Had 85k miles on it. I think you'll see more E39s available when the E60 hits the showrooms, if you can be patient. Also, beware of the black one. Do you really want to take care of TWO black cars, and you WILL want to keep you wife's car looking beautiful. You're not getting any younger, y'know. Other than that, she's gonna love the 5er, you too!


Thks for advice John, one thing I've found out, cars are alot less expensive in the midwest than out here. Matter of fact, in the 80's I remember reading an article about Washington state having the highest resale value on used cars 

Regarding Jet Black, no worries. I'll use Zaino or Klasse for her finish and I like to teach people how to fish rather than give them fish (she'll learn to care for it  )

Regarding patience, time is on our side, we don't impulse buy unless I get a steal of a deal. Right now I have no car payments and 3 vehicles, I kinda like that if you know what I mean


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> You're right, Rip.
> 
> It's a manual.....
> 
> Ooops.


No worries, keep me informed if your inventory increases, I'm pretty open to 528,530,540 1997-2000. Our budget is under 30k.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> No worries, keep me informed if your inventory increases, I'm pretty open to 528,530,540 1997-2000. Our budget is under 30k.


http://www.330i.net/cpo_search.html


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> http://www.330i.net/cpo_search.html


 ooh, nice! when I saw your post before I read it I was thinking "Aty, I want CPO'd". Thks! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Damn, whats up with NJ? they have a buttload of 5'ers!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Damn, whats up with NJ? they have a buttload of 5'ers!


Funny- That's where I bought my 2000 CPO 540- Marlton, NJ.

You'll love the car, Rip. I'd advise an '01 530 for the cosmetics (angel eyes, celis tails, body color moulding) and the smooth 3.0. Keep us informed on your progress!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Funny- That's where I bought my 2000 CPO 540- Marlton, NJ.
> 
> You'll love the car, Rip. I'd advise an '01 530 for the cosmetics (angel eyes, celis tails, body color moulding) and the smooth 3.0. Keep us informed on your progress!


Thks for advice Prop! I am working with purchasing from auctions now, will keep you informed.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Damn, whats up with NJ? they have a buttload of 5'ers!


It's not just 5'ers; Jersey has a ton of BMW's in all shapes and sizes.

:yikes:


----------

